# id Tech 5 vs CryEngine 2 ( RAGE Screenshots )



## prasath_digit (Jul 25, 2008)

Which one is the superior game engine for the PC? Do u think id Software will be able to take back their position as a top technical leader in the PC Game Arena with RAGE & id Tech 5?

Below are some comparison pics of OpenGL 2.1, Direct3D 9, Direct3D 10............

Looks like OpenGL 2.1 Blows Direct3D 10 out of the water............. 

*sendderek.files.wordpress.com/2007/10/opengl.jpg


----------



## desiibond (Jul 25, 2008)

Remember one thing, It's nost just the engine, it's the gameplay that is more important and crytek are lot better than ID when it comes to gameplay.

They once were the best but not any more. There is a lot of innovation going on in Europe and USA game developers cannot compete with them.


----------



## prasath_digit (Jul 25, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Remember one thing, It's nost just the engine, it's the gameplay that is more important and crytek are lot better than ID when it comes to gameplay.
> 
> They once were the best but not any more. There is a lot of innovation going on in Europe and USA game developers cannot compete with them.



Crytek is good at gameplay but is their technology good?.......I've seen Crysis runs jerky even on my friend's overclocked Athlon 64 X2 4400+ ,2GB DDR2, 8800GT..........Compare that with id Software........Their technology is rock-solid........Speaking of innovation.....Innovation doesn't create a good expreience........Just Compare* Crysis *with *Quake 3 Arena*..........  *Crysis* won't even come close.........


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2008)

Lolz...whata biased & fake comparision. None of the OpenGL images are real time  in game renders. All are pre-rendered using the CPU like someone renders a scene in 3ds max.

These images can be found on various 3d forums such as Mudbox & zBrush.


----------



## prasath_digit (Jul 25, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> These images can be found on various 3d forums such as Mudbox & zBrush.



So What?


----------



## warfreak (Jul 26, 2008)

It really depends on the developers. Its not "which engine is better" or "which API is better?". Ultimately it comes down to the skills of the game makers that makes the difference.
For example,Halo 2 PC is DirectX 10 and it looks like crap when compared to DirectX 9 versions of Crysis or Unreal Tournament 3.(Nothing to take away from gameplay though.Halo 2 is a great game)
So ultimately its up to the game developers to make their game look great and not which API or engine they use. Look at Unreal Engine 3. There may be over a dozen games built around the engine but Bioshock looks better than the rest(which is infact UE 2.5 with modifications)


----------

